# To sell or keep the Quantum...



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok so i purchased an 88 QSW from a local guy last fall, it only took me 2 years to do it, well it needs some work now wheel bearing in the rear... power stearing hose broke, and several other misc things, the car also has 290k miles.... well im 90% moving to denver this fall and will not be able to have 2 cars... (i have applied for an internship with a non profit that is down town denver) i know the syncro would be amazing to have out there but i dont know if it will actually make it, and my TDI gets so much better fuel milage.... help me make up my mind

It took me so long to get it i dont know if i should sell it....


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Go on a Top Ramen diet and keep both!:laugh:


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

it is less the expensense of having the car as it is no place to store it.... dont think the nonprofit would like me storing a car in there parking lot...


----------

